
PERSONAL REVIEW: Gigabyte Aero 15X Laptop • Laptops Park - janesmonday9
https://www.laptopspark.com/gallery/personal-review-gigabyte-aero-15x-laptop/
======
gus_massa
From the guidelines
[https://news.ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html)

> _In Submissions_

> _Please don 't do things to make titles stand out, like using uppercase or
> exclamation points, or adding a parenthetical remark saying how great an
> article is. It's implicit in submitting something that you think it's
> important._

